# Mt Diablo ride



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

After spending the first 18-20 years of my life in the East Bay I had never been up to Mt Diablo until this weekend while visiting family.
After some good tips on where to start I parked at the Sports Basement and rode down Walnut to North Gate then made the climb to the top two times. I was looking for a long sustained climb and it was better than expected (man I wish I lived next to it). The ride was a bit longer than expected took me about 55min each climb from the North Gate entrance.;...but saw a lot of cyclist and hardly any cars.
For any of you that have not done this...it's not the steepest but just a great great ride.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you think it's steep enough to need a smaller cog than a 23? I ride sunol to calaveras all the time with my standard and 21 in the rear. I was thinking about climb mt diablo soon too but not sure if I will need more gears.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Everyone is different. When I was riding Diablo 2-3 times a week (on your basic 53-39 road double), I needed a 21t on North or South Gate Road, 23t on Summit Road, and a 26t for the wall.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup, I agreed and I was just gauging what everyone is using.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you head down the wall and through Ed Levin park into Milpitas, then come back up? If so, whatever will get you that last few hundred yards over the top of the Calaveras wall will work for Mt. Diablo too.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup, did it a few times on my 39/23 and I have to do it standing up the whole way.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

tlclee said:


> Do you think it's steep enough to need a smaller cog than a 23? I ride sunol to calaveras all the time with my standard and 21 in the rear. I was thinking about climb mt diablo soon too but not sure if I will need more gears.


I rode the whole thing (besides the 30 yard ramp to the top) in 42 Chainring and 17 - 23 COGs (most in 19 & 21). 

I can't remember any really steep parts besides the last 30 yards to the top.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

tlclee said:


> Yup, did it a few times on my 39/23 and I have to do it standing up the whole way.


The wall at the top of Mt. Diablo might be a bit steeper, but it's shorter than the Calaveras wall. It sounds like you have enough gears.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I know last minute, but anyone interested in doing Diablo tomorrow or Thursday the 9th? Was kind of planning to check it out this week.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I was thinking of hitting it up early saturday..


----------

